# Chicken Thread



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

for all those people coming from BYC here is your own mini byc enjoy and ask and talk eveything chickens here


----------



## Shayna (Jan 10, 2012)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> for all those people coming from BYC here is your own mini byc enjoy and ask and talk eveything chickens here


Well thank you!  I think I'll chicken this place up a little bit.  

Meet some of my flock and a couple of their chicks.







































I could tell this place was in serious need of fluffy chickens!    Now don't forget to come to BYC for a visit when it's back and better than ever!


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

love the paint silkies


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Those silkies are so cute!


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 10, 2012)

I will spam with my Araucanas  

Abe, tufted n rumpless





Ambose, also tufted n rumpless (my favaaavorite!). Yes, that is spilled oatmeal in the picture, hah! 





This was Ambrose when he was a day old, awwwwwwwww





Duckwing hen, tufted n rumpless





Why lay eggs all alone when you can share a nest box?  both are rumpless and tufted





"We will cut you!" 





Eeeeeeeeeeeggggs





My lil sweet cuckoo pullet, tufted n rumpless. 





This is also her as a day old chick!


----------



## ForestOwl (Jan 10, 2012)

that duckwing hen is one cool looking bird!


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

tuffted and rumpless seem like a pattern


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 10, 2012)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> tuffted and rumpless seem like a pattern


Haha, yea. I used to have a few tailed birds, but found them new homes. Both important breed traits that they can sometimes be without (since if a chick inherits who copies of the dominant tufting gene it dies in the shell, which means all live tufted birds are heterozygous for the gene and thus can throw cleanfaced offspring). Rumpless is also dominant but if the birds have a recessive copy of the tailed gene, can throw tailed offspring. And rumplessness reduces fertility, too, so some breeders keep them.


----------



## Shayna (Jan 10, 2012)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> love the paint silkies


Thank you!



			
				GuineaLady93 said:
			
		

> Those silkies are so cute!


Thanks!  And I see you just started a guinea thread.. I'll have to post some pics on there later.


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Chicken pic, thank goodness!!!

Ya'll are awesome.  

My sweetest blue cochin:





fluffy butt fix:


----------



## Shayna (Jan 10, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I will spam with my Araucanas
> 
> Abe, tufted n rumpless
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v449/lunar_raveness/Araucanas/FireandChickens074.jpg
> ...


Awww look at those cute rumpless behinds!   Those eggs are really pretty too!


----------



## Shayna (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> Chicken pic, thank goodness!!!
> 
> Ya'll are awesome.
> 
> ...


Great pics!  That blue cochin is beautiful!


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shayna said:
			
		

> Thanks!  And I see you just started a guinea thread.. I'll have to post some pics on there later.


Great I look forward to seeing them!


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

I love these cow smilies.  We need new smilies!  Duckies, goats, etc.  Emus would be cool too.    :bun


----------



## ForestOwl (Jan 10, 2012)

Fluffy Butts!!!!


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> I love these cow smilies.  We need new smilies!  Duckies, goats, etc.  Emus would be cool too.    :bun


I know aren't they cute!


----------



## artsyrobin (Jan 10, 2012)

some of my fav pics





















ee hugs


----------



## artsyrobin (Jan 10, 2012)

and a serama stink eye


----------



## chiknmathvctm (Jan 10, 2012)

HI there was wondering if this Tufted gene works with ALL breeds when breeding? OR just Araucanas? And Will ALL chicks die in the shell if both parent birds have the gene? Reason being We have EE girls and will soon Ameracauna girls and a clean faced AM ROO But was wondering if he is likely to carry the tufted gene and if so....well you get the picture. OMG! so glad I found my BYC fix. 

BTW This is CHICK-AMONG-US from BYC! Hatched out two little BCM's and since our hatch rate with local eggs was SO horrible, Deb drove 3 1/2 hours to Ernie Haire's place and bought some of his GORGEOUS Bcm babies and some BLUE coppers too!!     Wonderful sweet man Even invited us to come out and see him show his birds and hang out! I almost died! We are gonna have INCREDIBLE birds... I believe it!!!


----------



## artsyrobin (Jan 10, 2012)

flight practice....


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Artsyrobin, great pics!  I love the one of baby chick hiding in momma!


----------



## ForestOwl (Jan 10, 2012)

GuineaLady93 said:
			
		

> kla37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shayna (Jan 10, 2012)

artsyrobin said:
			
		

> flight practice....
> 
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o155/rgortonart/chicken life/olivebarbara.jpg


You have so many funny pictures!!  Thanks for sharing.  

This is a great BYC workaround!


----------



## artsyrobin (Jan 10, 2012)

that silky mama raised 3 keets, they depoofed her, so i seperated them and no sooner did i do that, she went broody again- flo the eternal broody!


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> GuineaLady93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ForestOwl (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 10, 2012)

I found the chicken thread!


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I will spam with my Araucanas
> 
> Abe, tufted n rumpless
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v449/lunar_raveness/Araucanas/FireandChickens074.jpg
> ...


Oh my goodness!


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 10, 2012)

chiknmathvctm said:
			
		

> HI there was wondering if this Tufted gene works with ALL breeds when breeding? OR just Araucanas? And Will ALL chicks die in the shell if both parent birds have the gene? Reason being We have EE girls and will soon Ameracauna girls and a clean faced AM ROO But was wondering if he is likely to carry the tufted gene and if so....well you get the picture. OMG! so glad I found my BYC fix.
> 
> BTW This is CHICK-AMONG-US from BYC! Hatched out two little BCM's and since our hatch rate with local eggs was SO horrible, Deb drove 3 1/2 hours to Ernie Haire's place and bought some of his GORGEOUS Bcm babies and some BLUE coppers too!!     Wonderful sweet man Even invited us to come out and see him show his birds and hang out! I almost died! We are gonna have INCREDIBLE birds... I believe it!!!


The Araucana is one of the few breeds where tufts are bred for, so no need to worry about it in other breeds. But yes, the tufting gene works the same in any chicken, like if you bred for it in another breed. Not all chicks will die, if you breed tufted x tufted, you will get: 50% tufted (heterozygous for tufting like parents), 25% cleanfaced (no tufting gene at all), and 25% dead in shell (these are the chicks that are homozygous for tufting). 

Tufting is different from beards and muffs that are part of the Ameraucana (and UK Araucana) standards. Those are not lethal at all like tufts, though I don't know the exact genetics for them since I don't have any Ameraucanas.


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm, looking for my Christmas chicks... found them...  





 Here's a few... how a chicken lays an egg.. right here, she is pushing and pretty close to standing..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 she stood up and I see that she decided to lay on Little Red's egg...  making little squeaky push noises now...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And there's the egg!  You can see why a chicken needs some head room to lay an egg..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 She snuggled the egg up by the other and off she went, no chicken song from this girl...


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cynthia12, great pics!


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> Cynthia12, great pics!


Thanks!  Love my blue girl.. She is a pure Ameraucana...


----------



## ForestOwl (Jan 10, 2012)

LOVE the stocking pic!


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 10, 2012)

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> LOVE the stocking pic!


Thank you    Still loving the cow, can't use "her" enough.


----------



## ForestOwl (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the bunny on byc the best on that site but that cow is super cute!


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> Cynthia12, great pics!


good grief kla, you are now chillin with the herd!  Wonder when mine will change..I'm getting tired..almost time for bed here.


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 10, 2012)

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> I like the bunny on byc the best on that site but that cow is super cute!


Forest, are you on BYC?


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Didn't even notice I'm "chillin with the herd" now.  cool.  Now I need a herd.  Making my wish list....


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> Didn't even notice I'm "chillin with the herd" now.  cool.  Now I need a herd.  Making my wish list....


Check out the donkeys, and the baby goats and baby lambs and baby pigs..soo cute..


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

soooo many cool pics


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 10, 2012)

These two olive eggers are the newest addition to the farm! Just hatched this morning and all tuckered out from the effort! They are purepred Araucana x Black Copper Marans, no tufts though, but that doesn't stop them from being adorable!


----------

